# And the new champion is....



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

My young 8 month old rooster Spike,has beat up the former leader of the pack,old Ninja. If I hadn't been around,the old timer probably wouldn't still be with us. I heard my dog fussing out in the front yard,went to investigate,and spike had just about killed Ninja. Ninja is so old that it is no wonder. He was just laying on the ground, completly exhausted,and Spike was just wailing on him. Ninja has been king around here since I got my chickens,and has been pretty rough on Rocky my other young rooster,and especially tough on Spike since Spike was a little fella,but the other two always just got out of Ninja's way,and no fighting. I caught Ninja,and isolated him for now. Don't quite know what to do with the old guy now. Think I will fence off a big run for him and throw in a couple of hens,and just let him live out his days.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Poor Ninja. Good thing you were home to intervene and your good dog let you know something was up. How old is Ninja? He'd be a happy boy if you did as you mentioned; giving him some space of his own with a couple hens.


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, I got the run built. It is 10 feet by 20 feet,and got Ninja in there with one of the young hens. He has it pretty good now. Just an old chicken with his own young lady,and nobody to fight with. I think he is about 9 years old. Rocky has been pacing around the run all day and made a couple of attempts at fighting through the fence,but he can't do much damage through the wire.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

That's a good thing to do. I would consider putting something in between them so that they can't see each other. And put another hen in with Ninja. A one to one ratio is rough on a hen. He may be an old guy, but he's still a guy.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes. I agree. Give him a few more hens. That will also allow those hens to bond so when he does pass on, those girls will have friends while merging back into the new group. 

Might I add what a kind and understanding person you are. Don't lose those qualities. They are rare these days.


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

My original plan was two hens and Ninja. So I built the run,opened the gate and put some feed inside. Call the chickens over,and after they were all inside I shut the gate. Then I went in with my net and proceeded to remove everyone but two hens. So was the plan. d**m those chickens are fast. Anyway when the smoke cleared there was only one hen left in there. The rest of the chickens left town. They stayed out in the woods the rest of the day,and just came back late in the afternoon. They will not let me close to them right now,but when they start to trust me again,I'll get another hen for Ninja. My chickens are normally friendly,and will even sit in my lap and eat out of my hand,but too much chasing and netting going on for the last couple of days,and they are pretty wary right now. Ninja and the one hen have already accepted their situation,and seem to be just fine in the run. I built them a perch and they both slept up there last night. Energyvet,Thank you for the kind words,but Ninja is just like an old friend,and I couldn't snuff an old friend. He always came over and sat beside me when I was out in the yard. I would put out my foot and he would attack the bottom of my shoe. We played that game a lot,and maybe I made him aggressive,but he is also a pet,just like a dog would be.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I didn't suggest you end Ninjas life. I support your decision and your actions 100%. And I'm wishing you and Ninja well.


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

Well I went out and bought 4 new grown,laying bantam hens today. 2 Silver Seabrights,and 2 Creole(Creoles?). I will put them all in with Ninja tomorrow,and release the hen in there now,and let her rejoin her group. Boy,what a deal,I should be so lucky,in jail with 4 young beautiful gals.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Keep the new girls seperated for a few weeks to make sure they are not sick, and won't make anyone else sick if they are!! Important!!!!


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey Fuzzibutt,the hens are healthy. I got them from a local guy here,and he takes good care of his chickens. I looked them all over good,and observed them in their pen for a while before taking them out. Clean dry bottoms,good smooth feathers,no mucus,and nice looking feet. Holding their heads,wings and tail feathers up high,and not a bit lethargic. Also,the only one that will be in contact with them is Ninja.


----------

